
Bomb disposal robot used to kill suspected Dallas assassin - bko
http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/8/12129348/dallas-shooting-bomb-robot
======
greenyoda
Ongoing discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12055492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12055492)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12057421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12057421)

